# Homeowner - Handheld Blower which one?



## nomad_archer (Apr 14, 2014)

So I am looking for some input. I dont need much just a simple run of the mill handheld blower for the few leaves I get. To many leaves to want to rake but enough that they need cleaned up. I am looking at either a stihl BG55 or an echo PB-250ln both are the entry level least expensive as I dont need more. Any opinions?

The stihl dealer is good but is a little farther away then the echo dealer. The echo dealer is ok. I do like the Stihl dealer and I go there when I need things for my saw so it is a toss up for me. 

The stihl is lighter than then echo but the echo has a longer warranty. Price wise they are both similar.


----------



## swatbwana (Apr 14, 2014)

The BG 55is a good little unit my neighbor has one and it sips fuel when he has wet leaves it takes a bit more time,but its a decent unit use good gas and Stihl mix and it should last many seasons.have not used an echo,their saws are well built but a biit low on power in the cut compared to others.JMHO


----------



## gary s (Apr 15, 2014)

If you will mostly hold it in your right hand check to see which side the intake air is on. My Stihl is on the right so when I hold it in my right hand all is well, when I change to left hand it sometimes sucks my pants leg against it. My brother has an Echo and it is reversed from the Stihl. If you wear spandex it wont matter.


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 15, 2014)

Spandex is not an option. But being left handed that is something that I definitely will take a look at.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 15, 2014)

I've had my SH 86 C-E for about five years. It's still a nice tool, and well worth the purchase price. Last year I found a used BR 600 non MAGNUM that wasn't too beat (not easy to do). The difference in performance is almost indescribable, literally blown away. I stihl use the SH 86 C-E to blow the dust off from my tractor after a mow though.


----------



## swatbwana (Apr 15, 2014)

Not to hijack but I have the BR 600 that I made into a magnum with the fuel line kit it's an awesome machine

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s (Apr 15, 2014)

If you will mostly hold it in your right hand check to see which side the intake air is on. My Stihl is on the right so when I hold it in my right hand all is well, when I change to left hand it sometimes sucks my pants leg against it. My brother has an Echo and it is reversed from the Stihl. If you wear spandex it wont matter.


nomad_archer said:


> Spandex is not an option. But being left handed that is something that I definitely will take a look at.


 I can't speak for the new ones but my brothers Echo would be better if you will use it mostly left handed. I have owned both brands in other equipment with no complaints.


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 15, 2014)

swatbwana said:


> Not to hijack but I have the BR 600 that I made into a magnum with the fuel line kit it's an awesome machine
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


No hijack at all. I am upset I walked away from one at an auction at $100 that was in decent shape only because at the time I didn't know what I was looking at. 

I have run the stihl leaf blower and don't remember having any issues. I was at the echo dealer today and the salesman decided to tell me that stihl was junk etc etc. He didn't seem to take it too well when I told him I like stihl saws. That was really a bad sales move. I'm not a fan of telling me everything else is junk and not selling me on the qualities of the unit I am looking at. I will most likely get the stihl now unless I find a compelling reason to get the echo.


----------



## gary s (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree that negative salesmen are a turnoff, I don't remember the number right now but I got the bigger Stihl handheld blower because it had an anti-vibe system that helps if you have any carpal tunnel problems, same reason I don't use my old 041 FB chainsaw very much anymore.


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 16, 2014)

It doesnt look like any of the homeowner hand helds have the anti-vib which I can live with since I don't have that many leaves to deal with.


----------



## CTYank (Apr 22, 2014)

Check the refurbs on VMInnovations dot com. Got a 50 cc refurbed Husqy backpack for $225, as a ferinstance.
Wet leaves no problem. Runs a couple hours on a quart with a "strato" engine.
They generally have a good variety available, with really good prices f.o.b. your door via FedEx.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 22, 2014)

How big is your yard? I use a Toro with a 100' cord. 

Of course I also have an electric lawn mower, edger, string trimmer, hedge trimmer, chainsaw(s), . . .

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 22, 2014)

Philbert said:


> How big is your yard? I use a Toro with a 100' cord.
> 
> Of course I also have an electric lawn mower, edger, string trimmer, hedge trimmer, chainsaw(s), . . .
> 
> Philbert



I have a little over 3/4 an acre. My lot is shaped like a slice of pie, it has a narrow frontage and gets wider as it goes back. Of course my leaves are in 1/4 acre farthest from the house. I have a lot of extension cords but not enough to reach all the way back there. I tried the electric string trimmer last year and it didn't cut it.


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 22, 2014)

CTYank said:


> Check the refurbs on VMInnovations dot com. Got a 50 cc refurbed Husqy backpack for $225, as a ferinstance.
> Wet leaves no problem. Runs a couple hours on a quart with a "strato" engine.
> They generally have a good variety available, with really good prices f.o.b. your door via FedEx.



Great call for a little more than I was going to spend on the low end stihl I can get a refurbed husqy backpack. Makes that decision alot easier.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 22, 2014)

nomad_archer said:


> I have a lot of extension cords but not enough to reach all the way back there.



I live on a city lot - never more than 100' from an outlet. The the electrics are light, cheap, and quieter.

Philbert


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jun 18, 2014)

Philbert said:


> How big is your yard? I use a Toro with a 100' cord.
> 
> Of course I also have an electric lawn mower, edger, string trimmer, hedge trimmer, chainsaw(s), . . .
> 
> Philbert


Philbert, I never would have guessed you to be a "lectric" guy.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 18, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Philbert, I never would have guessed you to be a "lectric" guy.



Electric lawn mower, electric edger, electric string trimmer, electric hedge trimmer, electric leaf blower, electric chainsaws, . . . shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. . . .

Philbert


----------



## alderman (Jun 18, 2014)

I've picked up a few Shindaiwa handhelds on the cheap. Not trying to sell you on this as an option but just wanted to mention how handy the little blowers are. 
I bought a back pack but it only sees action once a year for the big leaf cleanup.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 2, 2014)

The stihl blowers are great, they also have a handle on the bottom too so you can easily use it two handed. Pull the spark arrestor though, they block up even on 50-1 and run much better without


----------



## AuerX (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a Echo ES-210 Blower/Vac that has worked well for me, Powerful and quiet and the shredder vac is allrite as long as you only use it for leaves.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-140-mph-305-CFM-Gas-Blower-Vacuum-ES-210/100004271


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jul 3, 2014)

swatbwana said:


> Not to hijack but I have the BR 600 that I made into a magnum with the fuel line kit it's an awesome machine
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


I am sorry, but could you please tell me how changing fuel line increases the power to a magnum? I have a br420 and would love to gain some power. Any input you can provide would be great.


----------



## swatbwana (Jul 3, 2014)

The magnum has no more power it just has two fuel pick ups in the tank the br 600 magnum is the same machine as the br600 except for the dual fuel pick ups in the tank.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer (Jul 3, 2014)

Learn something new every day


----------



## Brushpile (Nov 7, 2015)

I came across an Efco SA 3000 slightly used in a pawn shop. Gave $80 for it. Sold an old Homelite for $20, so I only have $60 in it. Was going to go with a new Echo for $150, but having read of the reliability of this brand here, decided to go for it. Glad I checked there first. What a sweet handheld blower, 30.5 cc's, with vib-cut, steel mulching blade, throttle lock, and low noise. Even blows wet leaves with ease, only downside I see is the non-adjustable carb and the pencil sized exhaust outlet. But as good as it runs, it may not even be an issue.



http://www.leafblowersdirect.com/Efco-SA3000-Leaf-Blower/p10587.html


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a 125B and I like it. Fully adjustable carb + muff mod. Oh, and Husky makes a gutter kit for it. Northerntool often has them refurbised for like $130. Or you could get a 150BT from Northern. I think the 150bt normally runs around $240. But Northern often offers $20 off a $100 purchase coupons.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200481414_200481414

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200474696_200474696


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 9, 2015)

The gutter kit for Stihl at least is a bad joke. It's very hard to use, the right angle discharge and the long tube combine to make it very hard to utilize. And then there's the small matter of standing where all the crap is falling.... You're gonna be covered in gutter guts. It's quicker, easier and you stay cleaner by just getting on the roof with the blower. Total waste of money IMHO. Mine just sits.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 9, 2015)

The Stihl kit does look like a joke. I am fond of Husqvarna kit though. Have a look: http://www.redmax.com/products/accessories/blower-accessories/gutter-kit/

The only real problem I have had is that the nozzle tends to blow back hard and push the tube away from the gutter.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 9, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> The Stihl kit does look like a joke. I am fond of Husqvarna kit though. Have a look: http://www.redmax.com/products/accessories/blower-accessories/gutter-kit/
> 
> The only real problem I have had is that the nozzle tends to blow back hard and push the tube away from the gutter.



Looks remarkably similar. The Stihl version flexes and bends under use, and positively rains crap on the user. Does this one come with a sombrero?


----------



## Miles86 (Dec 4, 2015)

I love this one, very powerful.
http://www.tanaka-usa.com/main-navigation/products?d=333&p=910

Transfer path runs through bottom of crankcase to pre-heat the fuel-air charge for more complete burn.


----------

